# Complaining Neighbor!!!



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Please advise me as to how should i approach this situation.... I have a 6 month old female GSD on a smaller size weighting around 36lbs. She truly is a sweetheart, very calm, and has amazing temperament. She rarely barks, i mean even when the door bell rings she would just look at me, of course she is a dog so she does bark however it is very minimum and most of the time i think its whining. 

Having said that here is my situation few weeks ago my neighbor approached me and was complaining that Ivy barks too much, I truly was shocked to hear that he was saying such a thing he also said that he recently had a baby and the dog bark is startling the baby, i completely understood and from then on i made sure not to leave Ivy alone in the back yard at all... the times when i know she'd bark I did things to make sure she wouldn't bark/whine. I thought i took care of the situation however last night as i was taking her for a walk I tied her up to get something out of the car and put in the house as i did that she started to bark/whine it did not happen for more than few seconds. however again he approached me outside and said that my dog barks too much. I told him that compare to other big dogs and other gsds she is rather quite and calm, things escalated a little where he told me "so i am lying" I kind of just walked away. 

I am very upset and do not want anyone thinking of my dog like that. I live in Queens NY so the houses are rather close to each other, however my other neighbor's have no problem and or complaints. I even approached them and they said that no she is not a problem. We have lived in this house for 30 years, the neighbor that isn't complaining also have been living here for 20 plus years, and the one that is complaining moved here about five years ago. 

Now that you guys have all the facts, i'd like your opinion as to how/what should i do? 

I am sorry about the long post, just very upset and venting.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Could it be a different dog, they are hearing? With the houses close they may be confused.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The baby will need to learn how to sleep through noises.

What is the guy going to do when the garbage truck comes banging and clanking down the road every few days, schools buses, car alarms?

I'd continue to do what you are doing to be a good neighbor, but if he approaches you again tell him you are doing the best you can and you are documenting via web cam how rarily your dog barks.

I'd also mention to him that his baby will learn to sleep through the night and get to the point that a lot of babies do, sleep through all kinds of very loud noises.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Your neighbor sounds like a pain in the tuckus. Just try to avoid him.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Could it be a different dog, they are hearing? With the houses close they may be confused.


The proof is in the pudding.. When we lived in the city, a neighbour approached me and told me my gsd barks a lot... I invited her into my yard, put Stella outside, and instantly two dogs started barking, one was the next door one, and the one in the yard behind us..Stella did not make a peep. So Stella was blamed for nothing..as Gwen said, video..video! Good luck!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you can, put up video with sound just in case the neighbor tries filing a complaint. I also agree with others that there could be other dogs in the vicinity barking and this guy is taking it out on you. 

We had 2 large dogs behind us with one being a constant barker. When ours were let out for a potty break the dogs behind us would get "going". It would be easy with semi skewed views for someone to see ours go out and associate the barking with ours.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would just do what you can. If you are sure that your dog is not barking more than normal, there's not much else you can do or owe a neighbor. I live in a very urban neighborhood, tiny properties. I can touch my neighbor's house. I am very alert to my dogs being annoying and I will go out and correct them if I hear more than two barks. If I see a neighbor having dinner in their yard, I keep my dogs inside. If I've got a young dog that is still learning not to whine and fuss when I'm at work, I'm careful to close windows. That said, it's an urban neighborhood and ALL the dogs around here bark, you can year everything/everyone. *One* dog barking is silly to single out. I'm sure they are stressed being new parents but Gwenhwyfair is totally right, the baby is going to have to learn to sleep through all kinds of noises living in a city. If they feel they have a valid complaint, then they could call the police or animal control and let them decide. If you have not heard from police or AC, I would say you are not in the wrong.


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you guys, I think the video cam is an excellent Idea, I don't think he'll be bold enough to file a complaint but just incase... (he's renting his basement illegally) so it would be in his best interest not to do anything like that. but lets see what follows, I will avoid him from now on and if he does approach the topic I will just tell him that I am recording with sounds and as to what day in particular he is talking about. 

Again thank you guys


----------



## UWMsGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I think the camera is a great idea. If there are other dogs around I don't see how he can strictly point yours out, unless he looks out every time and sees your dog. Dogs are going to bark period, that's my opinion. I think the only time it's a problem is if your dog is barking at 2 3 4 o'clock in the morning, then that may be an issue, but during the day....there is going to be noises coming from everywhere. Either way I would stay clear of him.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a similar issue with one neighbor and agree on the camera. I actually need to look into this and get it set up. I'd prefer a neighbor came and talked with me than passive-aggressively call Animal Control repeatedly (no grounds for complaint were found by AC). Mine just went ahead and called, even though they clearly saw me go out and bring my dogs in whenever they were making any sort of noise, and we were and are not violating any noise ordinances. By far the best course though is to stay on good terms with the neighbors if at all possible. If there is a way to keep things civil or even friendly between you that is the best solution. Fighting with neighbors is super stressful- even if you are in the right!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Regarding the neighbours, with a new baby they are probably sleep deprived and very stressed, resulting in them being hyper-sensitive to any noise. Hopefully they and the baby will settle down soon.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

MKJ188 said:


> I don't think he'll be bold enough to file a complaint but just incase... (he's renting his basement illegally) so it would be in his best interest not to do anything like that.


Leverage. Love it! Get some video of people coming in and out of the basement and do a show and tell with him if he keeps being a pain.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No offense, but whatever happened to being a good neighbor? What happened to trying to put yourself in someone else's shoes and recognize their frustration? 

It would be very easy to just say, the next time, " Dude, gotta be tough gettin any sleep with a newborn. I am sorry if my girl has startled her, I will be extra careful, get some sleep my man and congrats on the baby! What's her name?"

Why does it always have to turn into awaiting a legal fight. Can't we just listen and actually HEAR what are others are saying to us? How about not assuming it's an attack on us and just listening to a new dad be overtired and frustrated. Cause I bet there is some truth in his statements. It does not mean you are doing anything wrong, nor is your dog. But sometimes it's not about being right. 

I had this same situation a few years ago. Neighbor a few houses down had a baby. My dogs were outside and were barking, not long, but they did bark. It was 930 at night. So not even too late. My neighbor, Jimmy, came to my door. Obviously angry and upset. His new baby got woken up, by my dogs barking. I apologized, brought them in, but fined inside for a long time. Then I got over it. He was tired, he was frustrated, he had been a great neighbor. I was super diligent for months. He is good man. I will do what I can to lessen his burden.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

She clearly did try lessen his neighbors burden.. she put dogs inside. She monitored them. She even said she would try make sure it was not an issue.

Baby's are born. It's a tough world. Some noise is something the little baby will have to learn to get on with. In fact baby will be fine. It's daddy that's the problem.

I see op trying hard. And he is complaining again and again. I think she was nice at least from the way I read the info. He chooses to have a kid that will be rowdy too one day. House party's? Birthdays? The op just has a lightly barking dog. People need to also be understanding of their neighbors. I mean what is she supposed to do? Slap on a bark collar and a muzzle? No... She did just fine.

There comes a point whereby if people treat you rudely, you can ignore. Baby's crying also make noise you know. If we were all as grumpy as him, kids wouldn't be able to play dogs bark or birds chirp.


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> No offense, but whatever happened to being a good neighbor? What happened to trying to put yourself in someone else's shoes and recognize their frustration?
> 
> It would be very easy to just say, the next time, " Dude, gotta be tough gettin any sleep with a newborn. I am sorry if my girl has startled her, I will be extra careful, get some sleep my man and congrats on the baby! What's her name?"
> 
> ...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Based on all these posts, I think the camera might be the best idea, he sounds a little over the top with the complaining about the rain business. You might have already had this discussion with your neighbor, but I had a neighbor on one side fussing to AC about Newlie's barking. I was astounded because Newlie is a house dog and even when he is out, I will bring him in after a couple of minutes when he barks. I though they were getting my dog mixed up with another dog as well. 

So, after AC didn't find anything, I got an anonymous letter from the neighbors and finally realized what was going on. I would let Newlie out at around 10PM for a final potty break and he would occasionally give a couple of barks or howl at a siren. Neighbor was a light sleeper, he was waking up, and having trouble going back to sleep. I started taking Newlie out on a leash for his final potty and bringing him right back in and problem was solved.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

How much does it really cost to have a camera recording all day every day and have references to go back to, dating maybe a week or two. Should need big storage capacity for all that footage. 

I guess you could have the previous couple of days recorded. And just show that.

Does anybody have cameras running with several week footage?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you ask your neighbor when the barking is occurring? Maybe it's while you are gone? If it's when you are home, and you feel he's being unreasonable, then I would go the trouble and expense of putting up cameras. If it's not, then put a camera inside to see what your dogs are doing while you are away.

Babies do need to get used to noise but maybe this baby is like mine where he is gassy alot and hard to get down. You could suggest white noise in the babies room. A Dohm DS is great. I used to run a vacuum cleaner under their cribs. Works like a charm


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jax08 I think I will do just that, in our last conversation he was implying that the dog barks all the time, however I know that is not true she is an inside dog, I am home all day long and if i need to go somewhere she either goes with me or goes into her crate which is placed in my daughter's room and is on the opposite side of the house. Now when i take her out in the backyard for her potty breaks she is on the leash and there is no barking. I make sure i take her to the park for her daily excersise and run.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do wonder if it's another dog. Ask him to call you immediately next time he hears her bark. That would be a good way to know if it's your dog. If your houses are close and she's never left unattended outside, I bet it's another neighborhood dog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Just be careful. Some people are really weird.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> No offense, but whatever happened to being a good neighbor? What happened to trying to put yourself in someone else's shoes and recognize their frustration?
> 
> It would be very easy to just say, the next time, " Dude, gotta be tough gettin any sleep with a newborn. I am sorry if my girl has startled her, I will be extra careful, get some sleep my man and congrats on the baby! What's her name?"
> 
> ...



She did try and help the situation. I am sure the baby is making their fair share of noise AS EXPECTED from a baby just as you should expect noise from a puppy. Keep doing what you're doing and do not worry!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Dunkirk said:


> Regarding the neighbors, with a new baby they are probably sleep deprived and very stressed, resulting in them being hyper-sensitive to any noise. Hopefully they and the baby will settle down soon.


Ok, so I totally get where the neighbor is coming from. Our son is pretty much the EXACT same age as our neighbor's dog, so there was a ton of barking startling him awake. On top of that, our son was a REALLY rough sleeper for YEARS. My neighbors CONSTANTLY asked if it was a problem and if their dog was waking up the baby, but every single time I told them it was fine. Inside the house, I was secretly cursing the dog every time it happened. I absolutely understand that you'll FINALLY get the kid sleeping and it'll happen, and you're really running on nothing at all yourself. But like others have said, noises are just going to happen, and even light sleepers will get over the noises eventually. You can't put your kid in a sound-proof bubble just to get some sleep.

So, yeah, understanding the parents' stress level is definitely something to keep in mind, because they might not say anything otherwise. But you can only do so much, and you really sound like you're trying your best!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> No offense, but whatever happened to being a good neighbor? What happened to trying to put yourself in someone else's shoes and recognize their frustration?
> 
> It would be very easy to just say, the next time, " Dude, gotta be tough gettin any sleep with a newborn. I am sorry if my girl has startled her, I will be extra careful, get some sleep my man and congrats on the baby! What's her name?"
> 
> ...


Ehhh...noise happens when houses are close together. It isn't like I enjoy hearing a baby cry or kids screeching either. But babies cry. It's what they do. Kids run around and yell. That's what they do and arguably what they should do rather than sitting around playing video games. I'll secretly be fuming but I'll go inside and shut the windows. Dogs bark. It's what they do. I do my best to keep mine from being a disturbance - she comes in immediately when I hear her, and training is ongoing - but it is what it is. She's a dog. She's going to bark.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> Ehhh...noise happens when houses are close together. It isn't like I enjoy hearing a baby cry or kids screeching either. But babies cry. It's what they do. Kids run around and yell. That's what they do and arguably what they should do rather than sitting around playing video games. I'll secretly be fuming but I'll go inside and shut the windows. Dogs bark. It's what they do. I do my best to keep mine from being a disturbance - she comes in immediately when I hear her, and training is ongoing - but it is what it is. She's a dog. She's going to bark.


Yes! Thank you! If you want complete silence move to the middle of nowhere. Yeah, letting a dog bark constantly at plastic bags stuck in a tree is a nuisance, but the odd bark out of a dog is more then normal.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

What does your city or county ordinance say regarding noise ordinance/dogs barking? Most of the time it addresses barking during certain night time hours and/or constant nuisance barking during the day. Next time your neighbor approaches you with a complaint just smile and nod and walk away. Or even end your conversation by asking him to please let you know if his current tenants renting his basement should move that you know someone looking for a place of that size in the area...

I have a new neighbor two houses down I have major irrational dog issues with but i'm not doing anything wrong so I continue to manage my dogs as I had been doing for the 14 yrs prior to him moving here. My long time neighbors say I am a very good dog owner and have no issues with me or my dogs. Having a new baby is a wonderful experience but your neighbors need to learn how to adjust their home to accommodate those little annoyances which might wake up baby ... if it's not an occasional dog barking it will be something else ......


----------

